# When Do We Find Out



## 903BCDragoons (25 May 2005)

Come on when do we find out if we made it to camp


----------



## Cpl.Banks (25 May 2005)

All depends, your cadet corp will get the results soon, the year is alomost over. Unless you are applying for a special training camp such as marksmanship you should have no problems getting into any regular course. Hope this helps...
UBIQUE!!!!


----------



## Burrows (25 May 2005)

When your CO tells you.  Don't ask a third time.


----------

